# Need advice on finishing



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Just finished on outdoor garden bench for my married daughter/family. Used boiled linseed oil and 3 coats of spar urethane. This is going to "live outside" in Massachusetts. Would it be advisable to put a paste wax on it after a week of "curing"? If so, what brand would you recommend? Thanks for your time.Spike


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, that is really a beautiful bench. I doubt that wax is really necessary, but it never hurts to have one more layer of protection. I think it is possible that the wax might dull the clear coat a bit unless it is well rubbed out. I'd guess you'll have to work on it every couple of years to keep it looking that nice.


----------



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks, Tom. I appreciate your comments on the bench and thoughts on using wax.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice bench Fred. I agree with Tom. I think it was Lee Valley that published a chart a few years back about water repellency of different finishes and if I remember correctly paste wax was fairly low on the list. Most finishes were poor to mediocre with spar varnish scoring near the top and epoxy at the top.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with Tom and Charles. By the way very nice bench.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't help but I can compliment you on the beautiful bench, Fred.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Beautiful job on the bench. I would not add any wax because you will probably want to recoat in a few years and the wax might screw that up. Just a guess, I really have no idea.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Slippery Slope*



fire65 said:


> Beautiful job on the bench. I would not add any wax because you will probably want to recoat in a few years and the wax might screw that up. Just a guess, I really have no idea.


That makes a _lot_ of sense! Forward planning. 
Having said that, MOHAWK has a rattle can of dewaxer for pretreating projects prior to refinishing.

Wax Wash™ Remover Aerosol - Mohawk Finishing


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That is indeed a very nice bench Fred.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

On another note. Show pics of the build.


----------



## spike1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Great idea. I've never stopped a project mid-build to photograph it. I'll do it. Thank you.


----------

